# I. HATE. IBS.



## angiemaree145 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi! 
My name's Angie. I'm new to this site. Basically, I've spent the last 8 years trying to figure out why I have such painful stomach pains that are accompanied by bloating, constipation, diarrhoea as well as various other symptoms. In 2014, we discovered that I have endometriosis but that in itself didn't give me the answers that I needed, as I knew that there was/is more wrong with me than just that. After various testing (won't go into detail about those. GROSS) my doctor eventually told me that I have IBS. Every day I experience stomach cramping and pain, sometimes it's so bad a good old trip to the ER happens. It effects my schooling, social and home life and is creating tension in my relationships with my friends and family. ("It's all in your head" if you know what I mean?) Isn't IBS fun? We're still in the process of trying to find medicine to help but in the mean time, a friend of mine told me about this website and said there are people here that I could talk with. SO, HERE I AM!









I hope I get to meet some cool people here and hopefully make some friends that I can relate to and can relate to me








IBS SUFFERERS UNITE!


----------



## noor omar (Oct 2, 2015)

hello angie. Definitly i have the same problem too.. I have problem with my family!  n sometimes its too hard for me to go and complain about my abdominal pain. They are fedup hearing me conplaining.. Even i hate iBS its srsly so irritable -.- like till when we will be hanging with this problem?? Well.. I can see 8 yrs is not easy. I can give u a tip!drink lots of water in a day n check out in google what can u have for ur daily meal example caffeine n lactose n beans too irritates the colon so u must b away from it to stop complaining about your pain. Hope we get well soon.


----------



## laurenmail (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Angie,

I'm new to this as well, however I realize now I've had it for decades. I was diagnosed with endometriosis 20 years ago and went on the pill. I had horrible pains once a month and was diagnosed that the blood "sat" on my bowel every month and consequently huge, huge cramping and the need to go to the bathroom immediately. The hormones fixed that for me. Now I haven't had a period for two years, in menopause, but as soon as I try to quit the hormones it's right back full on. As well, I live now completely constipated if I eat good healthy food and the minute I eat junk food I can have a normal movement! It's tempting, but I want to eat healthily! I'm getting older and I want to be around for longer, so I'm starting to do the fodmap diet and we'll see how it goes. Good luck! I hope it goes well for you, but I wish I'd figured out that it was not endo 20 years ago, but it was IBS.

Cheers, lauren


----------

